# How to change the Ignition Switch in a MK3 Golf



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys, just figured out i need to change my ignition switch. Im sure many of you have done it, can you help? pics or vids are great visual aids, but if you have just simple instructions as well that would be much appreciated


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

If you search Mk3 ignition switch, you come up with this http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3445064 4th item down (3rd after yours)


----------



## petergiarrizzo (May 31, 2010)

thanks man :thumbup:


----------

